# Predator 420cc 8750 problems



## scuba16 (Jul 9, 2014)

My predator 8750 just stops producing electricity out of the blue. Engine runs like a dream but electricity just stops. Circuit breakers are fine. I turn the engine off, restart it and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.
I'll let it sit for a bit, start it up and outlets work again for like 20 minutes and then they stop.
Any clue why???

stator, voltage regulator
Help is appreciated.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Scuba,

When materials get hot they expand. You might have a connection that fails when hot.

Check all the connections that you can find and make sure they are clean. If this is a capacitor controlled generator the cap might also be breaking down when hot.

Worst case you might have a problem with the windings.


----------

